# Honda Eu2000i Stored In Pass Through



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Will the honda eu2000i fit in the pass through of a 30rls TT. I was just curious if it will stand up?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jtbmoore said:


> Will the honda eu2000i fit in the pass through of a 30rls TT. I was just curious if it will stand up?


Even if it stands up, would it be ventilated enough?


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

This would only be for travel, not running.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jtbmoore said:


> This would only be for travel, not running.


Understood, but it'll have gas in it.... Just asking (I really don't know







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure if it will fit, but I'd sure try to figure out a way to ensure it didn't tip over.

Oil....gas...Yuck!


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I would rig up some sort of strap or some type of mod. The height is the only thing in question.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would not store it in their unless you can install some sort of vent. A generator with gas in it will produce vapors from just sitting their. Ever notice your gas can in the garage swell in the summer....Im not sure if the generators fuel system is closed ( not vented to the air ) but any build up of fumes is bad and one small little spark and BOOM!!!!!!. Trust me dumb things happen for little to no reason. If you installed a vent of some type that would prevent a build up of the fumes.

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/p/PKO-315DP1CHR/
http://www.sailorsams.com/mall/cowl_vents_...h_engine_ss.asp

something like those above. Its boating stuff but it does the job.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can measure the height of the generator if someone else can confirm the pass through door height...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

The Honda Eu2000i gas cap has an off position that closes the vent. When we had our popup I used to travel with in in the front storage compartment and never had any noticable leakage or gas fumes. Before we got our truck I traveled with the generator in the back of our Expedition and I never noted any fuel vapors. If you make sure the vent is closed you should be okay. I also have one of the covers for the generator which might also help a little bit. I think you'll be alright as long as you make sure the generator is secure and can't tip or move around.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I will take my tape measure to my RV storage and measure. I thought someone here would have trasported their honda this way or knew if it would fit.


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

jtbmoore said:


> Thanks for the input. I will take my tape measure to my RV storage and measure. I thought someone here would have trasported their honda this way or knew if it would fit.


Hi. Honda was smart enough to interconnect the gas tank vent to the run switch. When the switch for the converter is in the "off" position, the gas tank vent is closed, so you should not get gas fumes under most circumstances.

Peacemakerpete, Spokane WA


----------



## jaystermeister1 (Apr 18, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> Will the honda eu2000i fit in the pass through of a 30rls TT. I was just curious if it will stand up?


Also if it fits I would like to add that the keys to the pass through and all outside keys are pretty much the same for most travel trailers, so I would change the lock. My outside keys opens both my friends trailers of different trailers vice versa. I wouldn't store anything of significant value in the outside storage without first changing the locks. I know if the thief wants something they will take it anyways, but just a heads up in case some people didn't know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let us know how this works out....


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW, Honda thinks of everything. That sounds like a good deal, me being paranoid I would probally install a vent though, just to be safe.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Honda 2000 will run the microwave in a Sidney 30rls.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jtbmoore said:


> Does anyone know if the Honda 2000 will run the microwave in a Sidney 30rls.


It runs the microwave in our 28krs...They couldn't be that much different could they?


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

The reason i ask all this is because i am selling my yamaha 2400 and getting a honda 2000. I had the yamaha when I had a TT with a 13.5k btu AC. Won't run my 15k now so I thought I might get something smaller. Honda is the ticket for me but I want to make sure it will run everything. I am not sure how much i will lose with going from a 2400 watt to 2000 watt.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It will run everything (seperately) except your a/c of course.
Just don't brew coffee and run the microwave at the same time...


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone have a external fuel tank for the Honda? Any links or how tos?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a link to some. You can get one for a single or dual generator setup.

http://www.wisesales.com/HondaAccy.html


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

MJRey said:


> Here's a link to some. You can get one for a single or dual generator setup.
> 
> http://www.wisesales.com/HondaAccy.html


Hey MJRey, John came and bought the yamaha last night. He emailed me and it ran his AC with no problems. Thanks for the lead. I ordered a Honda and extended fuel tank last night.

Thanks again


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

That's great, he's looking forward to using the generator this summer. He tried mine and it just couldn't quite run his AC. I assume you're getting two of the honda generators and are going to parallel them. Another friend of mine bought a generator just like mine and the parallel kit. We decided to share the use of the generators since we rarely need them at the same time. He tried them a couple weeks ago when it was hot and said they worked really well together to run the AC. The parallel kit has a power meter and he said that it was showing about 1500 watts with the AC (13,500btu), fridge, and converter running. We're thinking about the extended run kit but I think they should run 6 to 8 hours just on the internal fuel.


----------

